# Shep in Saint Clairsville, OH



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who have you contacted? I'm heading to bed, but hopefully some email messages have gone out??


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

What about this place?
http://www.goldentreasuresrescue.org


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy dumped at a time he should be enjoying his senior years. I hope he gets rescued.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Shep-What a beaut. Senior Golden Ret.!!*

I e-mailed all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in Ohio for Shep-what a beauty!!

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Ohio.htm


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I e-mailed all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in Ohio for Shep-what a beauty!!
> 
> http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Ohio.htm


 
Thanks Karen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wondering*

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10508274&mtf=1

Wondering if any of the Ohio Golden Ret. Rescues have saved Shep!
WHAT a beautiful Senior!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He has the best face! Look at that smile.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden Treasures*

Golden Treasures it trying to help Shep!

They aren't very rescue friendly-but Gold. Treasures has a plan.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld. APril of Golden Treasures today.*

Emld. APril of Golden Treasures today to ask about him.

They have Shep and he is HW pos., which they treat lots of dogs that are HW pos., but he might also have Mast Cell Cancer.

Shep will see a specialist sometime this week.

Please PRAY for Shep!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

So glad rescue has him, no matter his prognosis he will be cared for and loved.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank God they finally got him!

Prayers are up for this Golden man.

Karen keep us posted ok


----------

